# Captain Ahab Facts.



## BassAddict (Jan 21, 2014)

He stinks and his mama dresses him funny.......


----------



## WVfishnfool (Jan 22, 2014)

OK I'm the new kid on the block here. Haven't been a member that long and haven't posted a lot because of the way I work and I'm a member on 2 other boards that I have been on for quite some time. Plus the weather has basically turned to crap here in WV and I haven't been able to start working on my 2 tin projects so I can share ideas and such. But one thing I have noticed in the amount of time I looked at the site before I joined and after is there seems to be a nasty attempt at taking out Captain Ahab. :lol: I just don't understand it either he seems like a really nice guy on the board. Is there a hidden conspiracy going on to try and ruin a good mans reputation? Ahab I always like the underdog so if I can help let me know. I fear like most situations it is probably acts of jealousy. :lol: :lol:


----------



## redbug (Jan 22, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=339346#p339346 said:


> WVfishnfool » Wed Jan 22, 2014 10:50 am[/url]"]OK I'm the new kid on the block here. Haven't been a member that long and haven't posted a lot because of the way I work and I'm a member on 2 other boards that I have been on for quite some time. Plus the weather has basically turned to crap here in WV and I haven't been able to start working on my 2 tin projects so I can share ideas and such. But one thing I have noticed in the amount of time I looked at the site before I joined and after is there seems to be a nasty attempt at taking out Captain Ahab. :lol: I just don't understand it either he seems like a really nice guy on the board. Is there a hidden conspiracy going on to try and ruin a good mans reputation? Ahab I always like the underdog so if I can help let me know. I fear like most situations it is probably acts of jealousy. :lol: :lol:


welcome to the site but be sure to understand one important thing 
AHAB IS NOT A GOOD MAN 
but no it is not trying to take out Ahab it is a underhanded maneuver by Bass Addict ( a low down snake in the grass) to have a site sponsor harassed and ridiculed, in an attempt to take the focus away from what we should really be doing BAN BA !!!!! 

P.S. calling BA a snake in the grass is an insult to the snake...

remember it is winter here in the north so we don't have much else to do 
join team AHAB in this one lmao


----------



## PSG-1 (Jan 22, 2014)

Same here. Don't feel bad if you are confused. I've been here since Sept of 2011, and still can't figure it out. 

I think it may be a case of boating rivalry, or fish envy. Not sure which. Makes me think of the saying "you know you're over the target when you're taking flak' LOL :mrgreen:


----------



## redbug (Jan 22, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=339353#p339353 said:


> PSG-1 » Wed Jan 22, 2014 11:03 am[/url]"]Same here. Don't feel bad if you are confused. I've been here since Sept of 2011, and still can't figure it out.
> 
> I think it may be a case of boating rivalry, or fish envy. Not sure which. Makes me think of the saying "you know you're over the target when you're taking flak' LOL :mrgreen:



no reason to be confused just drink the punch and join team BA!!!! 
ban AHAB!!!!


----------



## WVfishnfool (Jan 22, 2014)

Well I believe I can see what's up here. It's apparent that Ahab has probably spanked bassaddict on the water in a friendly fishin contest one day and now it's got personal. I being the gentleman that I am would never stir such a situation :roll: :roll: however I think I shall support the Captain for a while until he proves me wrong or if he seems to be unwilling to go down with the ship should it start sinking. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jim (Jan 22, 2014)

I have fished with both…and at the same time, and the clear loser was me. I was stuck with both.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 22, 2014)

I am nothing but a gentleman and BassAddict chooses to insult and pick on me


I would challenge him to a dual (or even a duel) but I fear his underhanded tactics might stack the proverbial deck in his favor

I am waiting for advice from Fender



BTW - RedBug is nothing if not mean!


----------



## bigwave (Jan 22, 2014)

I am with AHAB he has a Mirrorcraft.......the cold has got to all of their brains........ :lol:


----------



## Jim (Jan 22, 2014)

Don't make me bust out pictures of our fishing trips…………

Ahab becomes another person when people around him catch fish and he gets skunked. The rest of us will be done and throw in the towel and he fishes for another 5 hours.


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 22, 2014)

See Ahab steaming in the background!!


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 22, 2014)

Ahab has changed his screen name 2 or 3 times, I think he's hiding something........


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 22, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=339368#p339368 said:


> Jim » Wed Jan 22, 2014 10:55 am[/url]"]Don't make me bust out pictures of our fishing trips…………
> 
> Ahab becomes another person when people around him catch fish and he gets skunked. The rest of us will be done and throw in the towel and he fishes for another 5 hours.




You are all weak and worthless

and it is more like another 8-10 hrs (5 hrs is for the guys who wear dresses)!


----------



## Jim (Jan 22, 2014)

I remember that day, Ahab went through all 20 pounds of lures and baits he had. Bassaddict, Is that the day you hooked the bass and handed your rod to Ahab?


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 22, 2014)

Jim said:


> I remember that day, Ahab went through all 20 pounds of lures and baits he had. Bassaddict, Is that the day you hooked the bass and handed your rod to Ahab?



It'll be easier listing the trips that I DON'T hook fish for Dave to "catch"....... But im pretty sure Ahab caught this beauty all by himself!


----------



## ggoldy (Jan 22, 2014)

I would like to see a chronology of events pertaining to this rivalry.

Might be good reading.

Quit looking at my spelling.....I'm old.....I remember when pocket calculaters came out.....and transister radios!


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Jan 22, 2014)

This has been going on for the 5yrs. I've been here. And it will probably go on for quite a few more. Very entertaining,if you ask me.


----------



## PSG-1 (Jan 23, 2014)

opcorn:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 23, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=339398#p339398 said:


> BassAddict » Wed Jan 22, 2014 6:09 pm[/url]"]
> 
> 
> Jim said:
> ...





BERGALL


----------



## redbug (Jan 23, 2014)

It is Thursday I think im on team Ahab today even though he trashed me 
I told you guys he is not a nice guy I have seen many pictures of him with large fish and even bigger fingers 
held well away from the body I'm not saying Photo shopped but !!! 
Ban BA !!!!!!!


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 23, 2014)

Captain Ahab said:


> You are all weak and worthless



Unbelievable!!! He insults the whole forum yet no one says anything..... This is only a sample of the verbal abuse I deal with daily (if you want a sample of the physical abuse give him your home address, im sure he will stalk errrr happily visit you nightly too)... It's too late for me, i already suffer from Ahab related Stockholm syndrome but YOU can be saved, join team BA and become enlightened to the lie that is Ahab!!! Come on all, drink up the BA kool-aid, i just mixed up a fresh batch!!


----------



## bigwave (Jan 23, 2014)

Nope not me.....no purplesorus rex for me even though that is my favorite flavor. Go AHAB =D>


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 23, 2014)

I would never Trash you Redbug - my utilities might cease to work! :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## one100grand (Jan 23, 2014)

BA, I would love to be on your side. Really, I would. You live in VA, you run the TB FFL, you used to make good baits, you're always a great source for krill oil. 

I do have concerns about your incessant trashing of Ahab. I am developing serious concerns at this point that a certain white whale has learned to use the internet and post on this forum....


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 23, 2014)

FACT: Ahab took this picture during one of our happier times...........

*Hobo Beard!*


----------



## shamoo (Jan 23, 2014)

BA, I see Ahab bought you in off the grate, your a good man Capt. :---)


----------



## redbug (Jan 23, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=339469#p339469 said:


> shamoo » Thu Jan 23, 2014 1:05 pm[/url]"]BA, I see Ahab bought you in off the grate, your a good man Capt. :---)


 Referring BA to a homeless person is an insult to the homeless 
The time has come we all need to stand up and follow the captain and help t ban BA 
at least for the day!!!


----------



## Jim (Jan 23, 2014)

Not with a beard like that are we banning him!

Im right behind you with about 5 weeks of growth myself! Im going duck dynasty baby! :beer:


----------



## shamoo (Jan 23, 2014)

If you look closely I think theres some kinda varmint in that there bush.


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 23, 2014)

Jim said:


> Not with a beard like that are we banning him!
> 
> Im right behind you with about 5 weeks of growth myself! Im going duck dynasty baby! :beer:



Finally, a voice of reason!!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 23, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=339462#p339462 said:


> one100grand » Thu Jan 23, 2014 10:33 am[/url]"]BA, I would love to be on your side. Really, I would. You live in VA, you run the TB FFL, you used to make good baits, you're always a great source for krill oil.
> 
> I do have concerns about your incessant trashing of Ahab. I am developing serious concerns at this point that a certain white whale has learned to use the internet and post on this forum....




He is no longer in VA 


Moved to the Yankee side fo things - then peoples are just evil!


----------



## shamoo (Jan 23, 2014)

Soooooooooooooo BA is banished from Virginia?


----------



## WVfishnfool (Jan 23, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=339441#p339441 said:


> BassAddict » Today, 09:42[/url]"]
> 
> 
> Captain Ahab said:
> ...



I don't consider that an insult to the forum. Just stating facts about people who aren't willing to fish as long as the truly dedicated fisherman are. I would consider them weak and worthless also.(Of course I would have said you're all just a bunch of wusses but the Captain was being polite) The way I see it the Captain is merely stating the facts. Carry on Captain.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 24, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=339529#p339529 said:


> WVfishnfool » Thu Jan 23, 2014 10:51 pm[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=339441#p339441 said:
> ...




See - this is how you fish BA


BassAddict like to fish for about 15 minutes and then sits down and whines about EVERYTHING!

Cannot catch fish if your hook is not in the water! - And yes WUSSIE is the correct term


----------



## WVfishnfool (Jan 24, 2014)

My wife and daughter will fish for at least 2-3 hours before they start whining or put their rod-n-reel down and pick up a book to read. At least when they're reading they are not whining. Maybe you should bring some Dr. Seuss books along so BA can have something to do. Or at the least maybe some coloring books and crayons. :mrgreen: :lol: :lol:


----------



## shamoo (Jan 24, 2014)

Capt. maybe you should bring a couple of magazines you have stashed away to keep BA entertained, , the ones you don't want anyone to see, come on, you know the ones I'm talken about, Yup they're the ones,........................................................................................... BassMasters.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 24, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=339573#p339573 said:


> WVfishnfool » Fri Jan 24, 2014 10:45 am[/url]"]My wife and daughter will fish for at least 2-3 hours before they start whining or put their rod-n-reel down and pick up a book to read. At least when they're reading they are not whining. Maybe you should bring some Dr. Seuss books along so BA can have something to do. Or at the least maybe some coloring books and crayons. :mrgreen: :lol: :lol:



I tried that - he ate the crayons and commenced whining

Of yeah - he also breaks stuff - my stuff usually. So far I am down a truck, a headlamp, a rod and two reels


----------



## redbug (Jan 24, 2014)

Va has banned him bread or no bread the time has come!!!!!

we need to take this thing nation wide maybe we can send him to Liechtenstein


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 24, 2014)

Liechtenstein just called


BassAddict is REJECTED!


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 24, 2014)

FACT : Ahab said hed come down to have dinner last night at 6. I told him he had till 8 to get here or im going to bed.... At 8:45 he texted he's 15 minutes away, at 9 he texted that hes turning around, his butt hurts from driving....... 

Not nice Crabby Ahab


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 24, 2014)

FACT: Offered to buy BassAddict dinner last night but being that he is 2 hours away told him I would get there a little after 8 pm. At 8:05 he texted me and said never mind he was going to bed. Had a great and BassAddict free dinner of lobster tail and filet minion, met some great folks who also despised BassAddict for reasons that I cannot post on the interweb


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 24, 2014)

FACT: BassAddict loves sushi.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 25, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=339630#p339630 said:


> BassAddict » Fri Jan 24, 2014 6:53 pm[/url]"]FACT: BassAddict loves sushi.




FALSE!


----------



## WVfishnfool (Jan 25, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=339613#p339613 said:


> Captain Ahab » Yesterday, 16:54[/url]"]FACT: Offered to buy BassAddict dinner last night but being that he is 2 hours away told him I would get there a little after 8 pm. At 8:05 he texted me and said never mind he was going to bed. Had a great and BassAddict free dinner of lobster tail and filet minion, met some great folks who also despised BassAddict for reasons that I cannot post on the interweb



Ahab I'm beginning to see what ya mean about the whining. I mean if a friend offers to drive 2 hours and buy me dinner(especially the way I eat :lol: ) I guarantee ya I'd be willin to lose several hours sleep to oblige them. It's probably a good thing he didn't go other wise you'd probably had to cut up his steak and feed it to him. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 25, 2014)

You got that correct - BA is now whining about no one listening to him whine


IT NEVER ENDS!


----------



## redbug (Jan 25, 2014)

here is a fact about Ahab!!!!!



he says that BA wears socks with his sandals


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 25, 2014)

FACT: Ahab does not use hooks to fish, he just screams belittling comments at the water until the fish jump in the boat just so he'd shutup!!


----------



## redbug (Jan 25, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=339716#p339716 said:


> BassAddict » Sat Jan 25, 2014 3:04 pm[/url]"]FACT: Ahab does not use hooks to fish, he just screams belittling comments at the water until the fish jump in the boat just so he'd shutup!!



That shows his intelligence I have tried fishing with out hooks and have caught a thing but I did find that I get snagged much less


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 25, 2014)

FACT:

Redbug is wayyyy cool!


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 25, 2014)

Captain Ahab said:


> FACT:
> 
> Redbug is wayyyy cool!



Agreed! 

Bring Redbug to dinner tonight if you actually show for once......


----------



## redbug (Jan 25, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=339732#p339732 said:


> BassAddict » Sat Jan 25, 2014 5:17 pm[/url]"]
> 
> 
> Captain Ahab said:
> ...


 that would be cool if it isn't past your bed time


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 25, 2014)

FACT: sleep is a very important part of any fitness / weight management routine .


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 25, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=339741#p339741 said:


> redbug » Sat Jan 25, 2014 6:28 pm[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=339732#p339732 said:
> ...




Anytime your ready Redbug! Screw BassAddict - we will save the drive to the shore and just eat local 


Send him pics of the grub while he sits on his milk carton crate eating week old tuna salad on dumpster bread!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 26, 2014)

Fact:

BassAddict is still a whiner


Fact:

Jim has a beard - Ohhhh my


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 27, 2014)

Fact:

I am going fishing Friday! Tog fish (aka Blackfish) out of Maryland


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 27, 2014)

FACT:

When I grow up I want to be just like Ahab, Ahab is cool!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 27, 2014)

NEVER!


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 28, 2014)

FACT:

Ahab will stand me up tonight at dinner...... Again!!


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 29, 2014)

Fact:

Ahab is a lawyer........ 
Enough said


----------



## redbug (Jan 29, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=340128#p340128 said:


> BassAddict » Wed Jan 29, 2014 12:21 pm[/url]"]Fact:
> 
> Ahab is a lawyer........
> Enough said


so your saying he could use a screen name like esquired???


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 29, 2014)

redbug said:


> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=340128#p340128 said:
> 
> 
> > BassAddict » Wed Jan 29, 2014 12:21 pm[/url]"]Fact:
> ...



Esquired was nice, I liked him and became friendly with him. Then this alter ego Ahab took over and it became all humiliation and abuse. I stay with him tho cause i hope Esquired will come back one day..... :'(


----------



## panFried (Jan 29, 2014)

BassAddict said:


> Fact:
> 
> Ahab is a lawyer........
> Enough said


So that means he will stand you up and still charge for the appointment!


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 29, 2014)

panFried said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > Fact:
> ...



Lmfbo!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 1, 2014)

Thank you all! 


BassAdddict is a stink head, nuff said!


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 1, 2014)

Ahab got skunked!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 5, 2014)

Ahab did not get Skunked dummy head


Got me a giant bergall which I ate!


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 5, 2014)

Captain Ahab said:


> Ahab did not get Skunked dummy head
> 
> 
> Got me a giant bergall which I ate!



Quiet you, just put the lotion on it's skin or it gets the hose again!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 7, 2014)

I am getting very tired of dealing with winter

And lack of fishing


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 8, 2014)

Captain Ahab said:


> I am getting very tired of dealing with winter
> 
> And lack of fishing



Just drove by the lake, no open water here, STAY AWAY....... FAR AWAY!!!


----------

